# Question about mood journal and maladaptive thoughts



## icf135 (Jul 28, 2008)

So I have been keeping a mood journal for the past week. I have generally found it to be helpful. I have a question. Today I ran into a social situation that created an automatic negative thought for me. However, in this situatiom, there was more evidence SUPPORTING the negative thought than there is AGAINST the negative thought. Now, what the hell should I write in my mood journal?


----------

